# Tracey Reid to Comets



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Is this something to be excited about? I know she is a past ROY, but didn't play last year and had some injuries before that. She has been playing overseas, so she should be in game shape, at least.

She is 5'11...so that would be a small forward, right? What does that mean for Octavia Blue and/or Dominique Canty? Neither of them are listed as free agents, but I have no idea who has long term deals on the team (more than one year).

I remember her as a shooter, and that's all I can come up with. At least Van didn't try to sign Brandy Reed...now that would have been embarassing.

Looks like Tom Cross is out there doing his job...I just hope he brings Janeth into the household soon.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Whoa! The Comets are going to be deep this year. I can't wait for the season. :yes:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Have you gotten your season tickets yet? I will pay mine off on Friday. The team will definitely have a different look. I just keep hoping that they will indeed get Janeth back and get rid of #00.

I haven't heard any more about the Swoopes trade talks, surprisingly. She is back in the States playing with the Lubbock Hawks for a few games. It might be that L.A. is in such a flux right now without a Head Coach that they can't make any real decisions about player movement. That really surprises me, too. L.A. has generally had it together, but we see disarray on the Men's side over there, as well.

In the meantime, bring on March Madness...Geaux Lady Tigers!!! I actually think the Tournament is up for grabs for several teams. Many of them can win on any given day. Tournament play will affect how some of the players go in the draft...if UofH doesn't make the Tournament, it will be devastating for Sancho...but, maybe most of the coaches see her as the great player she is.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Have you gotten your season tickets yet? I will pay mine off on Friday. The team will definitely have a different look. I just keep hoping that they will indeed get Janeth back and get rid of #00.
> 
> I haven't heard any more about the Swoopes trade talks, surprisingly. She is back in the States playing with the Lubbock Hawks for a few games. It might be that L.A. is in such a flux right now without a Head Coach that they can't make any real decisions about player movement. That really surprises me, too. L.A. has generally had it together, but we see disarray on the Men's side over there, as well.
> 
> In the meantime, bring on March Madness...Geaux Lady Tigers!!! I actually think the Tournament is up for grabs for several teams. Many of them can win on any given day. Tournament play will affect how some of the players go in the draft...if UofH doesn't make the Tournament, it will be devastating for Sancho...but, maybe most of the coaches see her as the great player she is.



No. I haven't got my tix yet. :sad: I'm going to get them though. This season is going to be great. I can feel it. man I hope Janeth comes back. 

As for college hoops, I'm rooting for LSU or Tennesee. Anyone, but those damned Huskies. LOL


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

LOLOLOLOL...I don't think the Husky's will be an issue this year for the Final Four...they will be long gone by then. I am not sure they will even do very well in their conference tournament, eventhough they have played better lately. Don't ever count Coach A out, though.

I am not sure that the Lady Cougars will get into the tournament, and am curious how that will affect where Sancho goes in the WNBA draft in April. Lots of folks were high on her, but the Coogs have just not been able to put it all together...and they have talent...next year will be better for them, I hope.

I will have LSU winning it all in the Final Four, but North Carolina has shown they can run with the best of them. Ohio State is not going out quietly and Norte Dame has kept themselves toward the top of the heap all year. I would love to see Baylor do well as they got shafted late in that game against Tenn last year. I just don't think Tennessee has it this year, yet they have won some games impressively this year. The Lady Longhorns will be out in no time, too.

Bring on March Madness....


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> LOLOLOLOL...I don't think the Husky's will be an issue this year for the Final Four...they will be long gone by then. I am not sure they will even do very well in their conference tournament, eventhough they have played better lately. Don't ever count Coach A out, though.
> 
> I am not sure that the Lady Cougars will get into the tournament, and am curious how that will affect where Sancho goes in the WNBA draft in April. Lots of folks were high on her, but the Coogs have just not been able to put it all together...and they have talent...next year will be better for them, I hope.
> 
> ...



I hope the Cougars make the Tourney, I really do. Even if they don't, Sancho should get drafted in the top 5. Hands down. Man I hate those Tar Heels. LOL. Ivory Latta is amazing! As for UConn...


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

No lie about UCorn...yeah I typed U C O R N!! As much as I like Rizzotti, Lobo, Asjah Jones, Tamika Williams, Kelly Schumaker, Bird and Taurasi...I cannot stand UCorn and cannot cheer for them.

Geaux Lady Tigers!!! :banana:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

The league might as well hand the title to the Comets


----------

